# AAM



## Caifu (15 Jan 2005)

Lot of reference to AAM on RTE One Website where a chat line was set up Friday


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2005)

HI Caifu

I meant to listen in to Eddie's webcast, but I forgot about it. I got this message from the RTE search facility:

Your search for askaboutmoney did not match any documents. Please try your search again.

Can you post links to any mentions of AAM or were they just part of the chat?

Brendan


----------



## Caifu (16 Jan 2005)

*Rte*

If you go to the home page, click on RTE One and you'll find the link under Value Week. When you're in click on [broken link removed]


----------

